# Ricoh 1515 MF als Scanner ins Netzwerk einbinden



## tombe (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wir haben bei uns in der Firma einen Ricoh Aficio 1515 MF (Drucker, Scanner, Kopiergerät).
Als Drucker ist er im Netzwerk eingebunden und läuft auch soweit ohne Probleme. Jetzt hab ich das Glück das ich den Scanner im Netz zum Laufen bringen soll.

Von der Herstellerseite ist zwar ein TWAIN-Treiber dabei nur damit wird der Scanner logischerweise nicht gefunden. Ich hab bisher noch nichts gefunden wo ich dem Ding irgendwie als Scanner die IP zuordnen kann.

Kennt von Euch zufällig das Gerät oder hat sonst eine Ahnung wie ich da weiter komme

Danke schonmal

Thomas


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ist es dieses Gerät?
Das hat doch ein Netzwerk-Interface.
Ausserdem gehört zu dem Gerät auch eine CD..... such die mal raus. 

Wenn ich das Video zu der ScanRouter V2 Lite Software richtig verstehe, müsstest Du sie so einstellen können, dass die gescannten Dokumente an unterschiedlichen Orten (je nach Einstellung) abgelegt werden können.
So wie es aussah, kann man den Ablageort (nachdem er eingerichtet ist) direkt am Gerät auswählen.
Sollte eigentlich ausreichend sein.
Ein Scan direkt vom Arbeitsplatz PC halte ich für überflüssig..... da man ja eh aufstehen muss um ein Dokument in den Scanner zu legen. 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Und dann gibt es noch ScanRouter V2 Pro.
[/edit]


----------

